# Looking for a friend [MI]



## vthecheshirecat (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm looking for a female or neutered male for my rat Belle. 
I know Rats are sociable and do better in pairs.
But I'd rather adopt one before going to the petstore.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Michigan or Minnesota?


----------



## vthecheshirecat (Sep 5, 2007)

Michigan


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Try HVRR, any rats old enough are spayed/neutered (many of my pet rats are from there and our rescues work together, so I can vouch for the wonderful rats!):

http://west.petfinder.com/shelters/MI553.html


----------

